# mountain lion



## red_belly_blacks (Nov 26, 2010)

just thought i would let you all know i am officially getting my mountain lion in the new year i cant wait will keep you updated


----------



## Dragontamer (Nov 26, 2010)

> Crack is a bad drug mate..



Mabye mountain lion is even worse :0


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2010)

What coutnry do you live in?


----------



## LiasisKing (Nov 26, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> What coutnry do you live in?


 
by the looks of his profile (visitor messages) and posts, he is in AUS somewhere


----------



## red_belly_blacks (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah in aus i have a mate who has a cheeta that is legal he also has monkeys too


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 26, 2010)

What sort of enclosure are you getting for it?
Will you need to take it for a walk every day?


----------



## FAY (Nov 27, 2010)

This member is legally allowed to keep these animals.

Anymore smart comments will be deleted and infractions given.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can i please ask what licensing system allows you to keep these animals? Is this a private license? Or business?


----------



## FAY (Nov 27, 2010)

I am sure he will explain it when he is back on line.
I am presuming he works in a wildlife park/zoo and would not personally own them.


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 27, 2010)

im aware it is possible to own such animals however it takes months to get the correct permits and then the animal itself is even harder to get , just cant see him keeping a mountain lion


----------



## 1issie (Nov 27, 2010)

He must be a zoo keeper!!!,when you get him what are gonna call him and post pics!!!Id love one!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 27, 2010)

There are a few private individuals licensed to keep these sorts of things, but it is always as exhibitors, and it takes forever to get through the bureaucratic hoops. I have a friend in Sydney who has alligators, monkeys, and a couple of exotic pythons, but it took years of wrangling to get the necessary approvals.

Mountain Lions are just about on their last legs in this country now though, very few, if any, bred these days, and as far as I know, no recent imports. They will probably die out in Australia within a few years.

Jamie


----------



## jinin (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome, cant wait to hear what you say when you get back!


----------



## zulu (Nov 27, 2010)

Good to see another Mountain Lion keeper on the forums


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 27, 2010)

zulu said:


> Good to see another Mountain Lion keeper on the forums



You must have thought you were the only one matey!

J


----------



## Tiliqua (Nov 27, 2010)

Most Aussie zoo's are 'phasing out' North American animals with the exception of alligators and maybe bison. I think the only places with an interest in keeping mountain lion/puma/cougar are Canberra zoo and Dreamworld, therefore breeding them is restricted as there's no places to display the offspring. Is it an adult or a cub?


----------

